# Newbie waiting on appointment at ERI from borders



## Caz20012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi

I'm new to using chat forums but was just looking to see if anybody else is at the same stage I am!?

I am 27 and my husband is 29. We have been trying for over two years. We have had various tests and I have pcos. I have been on clomophene and tromoxiphen for a year which through blood test said I was ovulating but we did have any luck getting pregnant . I have just been referred to ERI to begin ivf and am waiting on my first appointment. I have no idea as to how long I will need to wait or what to expect!? Any advice would be great.

Thank you! X


----------



## paulamcd (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiya

I'm now at the top of the waiting list at ERI but we live in edinburgh so not sure if the times are different? I went on the waiting list last January and got my letter in November saying that I was at the top of the list! Got my appointment for a nurses discussion on 11th jan then to start injections soon after! I'm so excited!!

Hope this helps

P


----------



## Caz20012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you for your reply!


I am not sure how long I will have to wait. It would be nice to get a letter to let me know roughly how long the wait is! That's good your now at the top though and can get things moving- very exciting! Good luck and hope your first appintment goes well  x


----------



## paulamcd (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you 

Can you not phone and find out? My gp found out for me before she referred us. We were told it was 36 months, then when we went to the hospital for our first appointment we were told 24 months, then 18 months then we got our letter! We were prepared for a long wait but pleasantly surprised when we got our letter. 

I'll keeps fingers crossed your wait isn't too long

P x


----------

